# Newborn with curled feet



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

We just had our doe giving birth to two beautiful baby-girls,except one has 2 rear feet curling under her and one left front foot slightly curled too and she stands and walks around this way.I've tried to massage her little ankles and she walked on her pointed feet after but just for a little bit and walks again on her curled feet.Is there anything we can do or will that straighten out by itself ?


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Some newborns are wobbly, however, when they are overly bendy in the legs - walking on their dew claws or joints / bowing in the thigh or below the knee - this is generally a selenium deficiency. I would give both a Bo-Se shot and it should clear up in a few days to a week depending on the severity of the deficiency.


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

I didn't have any goats born with this.... but this year we had 2 lambs (different moms) born like this. I watched for a few days - one was fine in about 48 hours... the other one 2 weeks. Now if you look at them you wouldn't notice.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks LomahAcres.The little ones were just born last night;can I do the Bo-Se shot already that young?Chicamarun,glad the problem cleared for your lambs.Did you have to get them anything?


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

I didn't give them anything - I just watched and watched  This happened when we had 3ft of snow on the ground so I didn't have any BOSE at the time - but I never thought of that one!


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I had one doeling with her back feet curled under. She got her bose and I wrapped her back feet with vet wrap for a bit to straighten them out. She too was fine in 48 hours - I think that the vet wrap just gave me something to do


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We always BoSe at birth or within 24 hours. Funny feet usually correct themselves.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Bo-se is a good thing to give to newborns to help prevent white muscle disease and you only have to give a little-1/4 cc per kid. The curly legs could also just be tendons that haven't had time to adjust to life outside the womb. They usually clear up in a day or two; you can wrap the affected area with vet wrap (careful not to wrapp too tight) for a couple days to give extra support.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

My one doeling was the same way. The vet saw it when he was out treating the mom 24 hours later, said it was common and would correct, and it did in a few days, and although he didn't suggest BO-SE, I think it would have improved quicker had I given it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Alot of folks also poke a hole in a Vitamin E capsule & squirt the oil in the little one's mouths after being born & getting there first good nursing out of the way. That may help too but usually it will work itself out unless your really Selenium deficient in your area, I don't know about Vermont.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Sounds like contracted tendons - we just had one born a week ago with that too, but on her front legs. Our vet didn't recommend Bo-Se since it wasn't white muscle disease but a mechanical issue with being cramped in utero. Ours couldn't walk so she was splinted until she could and now she is out romping with the other kids but still has bent legs. I completely suspect that will straighten out before too long.

We did give the Vit E oil like Backfourty said. Not sure if it really helped, but we needed to feel like we were doing something!


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

How is the doeling doing today?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks to all.The answers make sense to me.My vet said the same too that she might have acquired that shape in utero and I should do BoSe anyway because the area is deficient,but I was interested in hearing from everybody because it made it all more real to me.Tallabred,the little one is tonight half better,she walks on her tiptoes now and not on her curled up feet like first,but I still keep my fingers crossed.Thanks again.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Tomorrow you will probably be confused on which kid had them curled! That is what happened to me at least


----------

